# Upgrade KDE-4.10 to 4.12 FreeBSD 10



## jmz (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi, 

I've waited a while before upgrading my desktop - KDE-4.10, FreeBSD 10-STABLE - so I can use the pkg system to do that. I've had a look at a new repository added on the FTP server 'WITH_NEW_XORG'; should I use this by adding the URL to /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf to upgrade KDE to the newer version? Or, is it still necessary to build it all from source using, for example, Poudriere - which I was going to do if the delay to the prebuilt packages for the new Xorg software was going to be much longer.

Basically, I want to upgrade KDE but I'd prefer to use the packages. I just don't have time, hardware and bandwidth to build it all from source. I understand this process was delayed for different reasons which is cool but, now that I'm looking into it again *I*'m not sure if there has been much progress.

If someone wouldn't mind, I'd be very grateful if they could confirm or briefly tell me what the situation is with using and upgrading KDE with this new Xorg software. 

Best wishes, Jamie.


----------

